# Funny things your jman says



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

"I was born at night, but not last night"


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

F#$k, you're stupid


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Haha ya hear that sometimes


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Phillipd said:


> Haha ya hear that sometimes


^I hear that sometimes


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Worked with a journeyman many moons ago that often stated,

"Remember, we're not building a watch, just the box to put it in. It doesn't need to be perfect, just look good and function properly."

Another was....Good job rookie, the lights are burning and the building ain't.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

When ever we walked on a job that looked horrible

"Well, it looks good from my house"


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

"Here's the thing... you can talk all day, so long as you WORK while doing it."

"F'ing construction worker!"

"You get up there and tie that slab! Like maggots on a corpse - get in there and CHEW! Head down, ass up! Get to work!"


From the apprentice side... for the 'one-up' type character than can't ever be wrong...
"My journeyman says - (fill in the blank)."


There's got to be more... I've forgotten more than I remember...


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 17, 2013)

"I'll be right back!"


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

He's passed on now, but I still hear it in the back of my mind:
"Oh wow, you guys are killing me"


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

As he slipped me a 1/2” bender he whispered,
“Hit him in the knees, he’s a big guy”.

This was as I began to get in a fight with another trade over a ladder he stole from us. Didn’t hit him, and got my ladder back.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Seems like a lot of them start with "You idiot.......'


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Blue Sky said:


> "I'll be right back!"


And a well trained apprentice, on a site all day by himself, will tell the inspector that his "JM just left, shouldn't be very long)


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Within the first week for any green rookie…”Go to the truck and get the wire stretcher.”


----------



## SVElectric (May 21, 2021)

I always enjoyed handing an apprentice the 1/2” bender and asking them to make U tubes out of the fluorescent lamps


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

SVElectric said:


> I always enjoyed handing an apprentice the 1/2” bender and asking them to make U tubes out of the fluorescent lamps


Never heard that one. 
Guess you could have him using the heat box too. 
Place a covert camera somewhere. 
Then you could YouTube your U tube making.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> Never heard that one.
> Guess you could have him using the heat box too.
> Place a covert camera somewhere.
> Then you could YouTube your U tube making.


THAT was terrible


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Quickservice said:


> Within the first week for any green rookie…”Go to the truck and get the wire stretcher.”


We also worked with a GC who would send guys to the project shed to get a sky hook. Most rookies would catch on, especially when they heard all of us laughing, but I will never forget one guy who tore the shed apart for 30 minutes, and finally came back and said he couldn't find it.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

MotoGP1199 said:


> When ever we walked on a job that looked horrible
> 
> "Well, it looks good from my house"


A lot of airplanes will fly over and never notice.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

CWL said:


> A lot of airplanes will fly over and never notice.


Never see it from the highway with the lights out, at 60 miles per hour


----------



## gappvembe (May 31, 2012)

This ain't no five minute job.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I see your wearing your big girl panties today

Tim


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Let's put some fire in the wire!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Shoot the juice and let it loose.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

You know all these jman sayings, remind me of my time in Military and solidifies that I am making a great choice trying to become a electrician. I miss all that comeradie that was common place in Marines, and the tough talk that made us men. No Political correctness required or wanted.

Not that I will for sure find folks like that when I look for employment, I guess I can and will still run into turds but this gives me hope. LoL.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Vladaar said:


> You know all these jman sayings, remind me of my time in Military and solidifies that I am making a great choice trying to become a electrician. I miss all that comeradie that was common place in Marines, and the tough talk that made us men. No Political correctness required or wanted.
> 
> Not that I will for sure find folks like that when I look for employment, I guess I can and will still run into turds but this gives me hope. LoL.


Remember we put our lives in the hands of our brother electricians so we are mostly family or better, and we spend more time with them then our families.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

If you want to know the quickest,easiest way to do a job, ask a lazyman


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Gloves = “hand shoes”

“Nothing new after 2”

“I joined the local, not the express”

“I like to under promise and over deliver”

“I keep cutting this and it’s still not long enough”

“Ask the foreman for the switchgear wax”

“If it was easy women and children would be doing it”

“Why don’t we work through lunch and leave at 10”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

